# Please give me your opinion



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have just moved away from all my friends and family 1800 miles. Before I left, I was having problems with D and bad acid feflux (I am on Aciphex 1 x a day).I went to my doctor and he told me that it was probably stress related.Anyway, the D as gone away, but I still have problems with feeling bloated and after I eat I burp up whatever it was I ate, with a sour taste.I placed a call in to my doctor asking if I could double up the Aciphex to 2 x a day.I also have been drinking chocolate milk lately, and wonder if that can make Gerd worse.What do you think?


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Tummittrix, welcome to the boards. I've had the wonderful GERD for 3 years now and IBS since June of this year. I couldn't get rid of the bloated sensation, burping and sour taste until the damage inside was healed. I took Nexium to fix it. The Aciphex didn't do anything for me. As for the milk, it usually helped the GERD. I can't do that anymore with the IBS. Everyone is different though. Milk could actually make yours worse. I wish you luck. Keep us posted and take care, Cynthia


----------

